

First full-disk images of Earth from GOES-15 NASA/Boeing satellite - danso
http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=904&MediaTypeID=1#.Tt5y-DtntM8.twitter

======
danso
More about the satellite here:

>GOES-P was built by Boeing for NASA and the National Oceanic and Atmospheric
Administration, or NOAA. Twelve days after a flawless launch, NASA and NOAA's
Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite-P (GOES-P) reached its
proper orbit and was renamed GOES-15. GOES-15, is the latest in a series of
meteorological satellites designed to watch for storm development and weather
conditions on Earth. From its location in Earth orbit, GOES-15's state-of-the-
art instrumentation will supply data used in weather monitoring, forecasting
and warnings. It also will detect ocean and land temperatures, monitor space
weather, relay communications and provide search-and-rescue support.

